# Gravel hay pad



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

How thick would you make a gravel pad to store round bales on?

An interstate is getting built about a mile from the farm I bough some crushed limestone for just over 3 dollars a ton for a driveway to the barn.

Thinking about building a pad for round bale storage almost all the hay stored around here is outside and lots of spoilage. I put my best hay on barn but only have room for around 50 bales.

Hay would be lined up with tractor and fed with tractor so want it thick enough so the gravel will last and be able to do its job.

The cinstruction people said build it up 10 inches but that seems excessive to me thought?

Jeff


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If the ground is not real soft where you want to put the pad 8" probably would be good.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Ours is an old oil pad, about 12" deep


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We've learned that putting geotextile fabric under gravel is well worth the money & effort. Had a drive going into one barn that had been there for years but gravel about gone; didn't put the fabric down and wished we had when the new gravel worked down into the dirt.

Shelia


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

at 3 dollars a ton build it up thick and then you don't have to worry about it!


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

You want at least a 4" buffer from the earth. You want Septic Tank sized rocks. They are small enough to walk on but large enough that tires will not cut a groove in the rocks.

Pea Gravel is too small and water crossing rocks are too large.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

RockyHill said:


> We've learned that putting geotextile fabric under gravel is well worth the money & effort. Had a drive going into one barn that had been there for years but gravel about gone; didn't put the fabric down and wished we had when the new gravel worked down into the dirt.
> 
> Shelia


I used geotextile fabric in my riding arena, paddocks and areas leading to the barns. Put the fabric down then a base of number 3's then the crushed limestone, 411's or 304's. The fabric will keep any aggragate from going to China. The 3's will allow drainage (grade should not be any more than 2%). The fabric should wick away the water. Most of the rain water will run off the pad with compacted crushed limestone and over time the fines will go where the water goes.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My storage pad is 4" of CA6 (waste rock) under 4" of 2"+ rock. Pad is build on a 3-way crown for drainage.

You can see pictures in

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/21718-rb-hay-trailer-and-storage-pad/?hl=storage

Ralph


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

RockyHill said:


> We've learned that putting geotextile fabric under gravel is well worth the money & effort. Had a drive going into one barn that had been there for years but gravel about gone; didn't put the fabric down and wished we had when the new gravel worked down into the dirt.
> 
> Shelia


Geotextile is expensive, but worth it in long run. I collect scraps and smaller pieces from work and use it as needed.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not the best but old carpet works as a poor mans geo textile. Sometimes can find large quantities. I'm assuming synthetic lasts better but have used wool/jute


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

we considered using old carpet but couldn't find out for sure if it would hold up. Nephew is a civil engineer and he highly recommended the geotextile assured us we would be satisfied


----------

